# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Secret Jump Puzzle Metrica Province

## maverix86



----------


## uLtr4

Thanks dude i will try this on Monday/Tuesday after i got unbanned  :Big Grin:

----------


## straffern

Also check out this 1

Guild Wars 2 - Coxin&#39; Around: Weyandt&#39;s Revenge Achievement - YouTube

----------

